# Food Safety News - 01/03/2021....  Food recalls continue to rise in Switzerland



## daveomak.fs (Jan 3, 2021)

*Food recalls continue to rise in Switzerland*
By News Desk on Jan 03, 2021 12:05 am Swiss authorities have published information about 80 food recalls from 2017 to 2019. The number of public warnings for food increased sharply between 2018 and 2019 and the amount of food recalls also went up between 2017 and 2019. During the past five years the country has seen food recall alerts and public warnings grow... Continue Reading


----------

